# Self propelled rear wheel mower



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they make these? Been to HD and lowes but seems all they got is front wheel. Any good recommendation? Looking for a good one from a national retailer just moved so don't have any good local dealers around that I know of.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

toro, lawn-boy, poulan, craftsman, honda

almost every company has 1


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If you want Rear wheel drive, and a good rear wheel drive unit, go look at a Snapper.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont buy a troybuilt ive had 3 in the shop in the past 2 months with blown trannys.They are using steel gears on the wheels and a brass gear in trans. so if you happen to get caught on something or pull it back with wheels engaged you strip the main gear in trans. instead of stripping gear on wheel.This is a bad setup the new trans. cost 98.00


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

justin3 said:


> If you want Rear wheel drive, and a good rear wheel drive unit, go look at a Snapper.


they make push mowers? thought they were just into riding for some reason


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

LowRider said:


> they make push mowers? thought they were just into riding for some reason


Snappers have some of the best mowers available, but you have to be sure your looking at a true Snapper unit and not one of the re-badged Murray units.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

and that can be difficult if you don't know the differences

I haven't seen a re badged one......yet


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sears was selling them, I don't know if they still do or not, but these are what they look like.

http://www.snapper.com/products/walk-behind/se_series/

http://www.snapper.com/products/walk-behind/pivot-n-go/

The real deal

http://www.snapper.com/products/walk-behind/hi-vac/

http://www.snapper.com/products/walk-behind/mulching/


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

oh god, its hideous, they are ruining the snapper name with those cheap looking things


..............those knock offs are MTD it looks like by the bag setup and the rear wheels


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> ..............those knock offs are MTD it looks like by the bag setup and the rear wheels


No................... They are Murray units. Briggs and Stratton owns Snapper and they own Murray. It looks like they are painting them green and selling them to John Deere too.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

as much as I like briggs, I honestly think this will not be a good buisness move

/ derailing

anyways, yes, get a GOOD snapper, not those knock off ones, my store used to be a snapper dealer (still kind've is) and everyone we sold people LOVE them

also there self propel systems are dang near indestructible


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Sears was selling them, I don't know if they still do or not, but these are what they look like.
> 
> http://www.snapper.com/products/walk-behind/se_series/
> 
> ...


thanks, but no thanks. those are way more than I'm willing to pay, only if i was in the business maybe. picked up a toro with a Brigs engine i beleive from HD. looks like an actual good engine not a cheap one if you know what i mean.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I like Toro mowers, in fact I own 2 of them. 

The cost of premium mowers is relative, they can last upwards of twenty years, one of mine is a 1983 model and still works great. When you spread this investment out over a period of time like that, then they are a pretty good deal.....


----------

